# Low sperm count but successful IUI? Anyone?



## ReikiBaby

Hi all - 
Anyone had or knows of someone who got their BFP after an IUI with low sperm count? IUI #1 we had 8 million post-wash (BFN); this time only 3 million :cry:

Doc said our chances are low... any stories/hope? :dust:
- RB


----------



## looknomore

Hi RB,

Sperm count is one of the deciding factors in the success of an IUI and a count of 10-20 million is considered decent enough for a successful IUI. This is not to say that it cant happen with lower counts but stats show that the success rates are highest with a post wash count of 20 million plus. Above that it doesnt really make that much of a difference.

My husband also has a low count (though it is within normal range but is below average) but the motility in A+B (forward moving) is just 20% which is low. So we had an unsuccessful 1st IUI where his post wash count was 30 million with 85% motility. But the fact is that these stats are for 1 ml. What is inseminated is 1/2 ml (which is a world norm) that means that what was inseminated was 15 million out of which only about 12 million worked. Doc said she would have been happier to see a higher count :dohh:- Yeah right!! so would I.

So coming to the point- what we did this time is that we pooled in 3 samples. One of the samples was frozen and 2 samples DH gave within 1 hour (sorry - tmi). With this the post wash count went up to 75 million with 95% motility which the doc said was decent enough. Why dont u discuss this possibility with ur doc.

Sorry if the post has become too long. I am still on the 2ww so cant tell u whether this worked or not. All the best and dont lose hope:hugs: Like I tell myself everyday- "Be Brave":flower:

xx


----------



## ReikiBaby

Thanks looknomore... this is something I could chat about with the doctor for sure... good luck in your 2WW as well!!:hugs:


----------



## momof4girls

I have heard success storys of IUI with as low as 1 million!.

that will be our next step if we dont conceive on our own soon.


----------



## ReikiBaby

I hope I'm a success story with 3 million!!
:hug:


----------

